# What's Going on with Jim's Fish Camp?



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like it's been closed the last several days. There's a cable across the entrance.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I know he's been "closing" it at night -not sure why. He usually removes the barrier when he opens up.

I speculate either: there is something unsafe there that needs to be repaired and his insurance company said to "repair or shut down," or that he's tired of folks coming in there and night and being up to no good.


----------



## Buddy 47 (Jul 19, 2014)

60hertz said:


> I know he's been "closing" it at night -not sure why. He usually removes the barrier when he opens up.
> 
> I speculate either: there is something unsafe there that needs to be repaired and his insurance company said to "repair or shut down," or that he's tired of folks coming in there and night and being up to no good.


I heard it was for sale ????


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

he started putting the cable up at night awhile ago after some kids kept coming down there and doing donuts in his parking area slinging rocks and gravel all over his property and others that store their boats there
he even chased the kids down one night down to around 5 points but for some reason there wasn't much he could do about them doing it
ya have to ask him more bout it as I cant remember exactly
plus he said that people pull in there and use it as there hook up spot and drinkin hang out which then every morning he would have to clean up their mess
so he figured once the last person leaves for the day he'd put up the cable up to help deter problems then bring it back down at about 5 am when he opened
but I have no idea about the last several days 
this was last august time frame I had talked to him bout the cable being up at night


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That stupid cable is ruining my make out spot!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

That dude was an Ass to me once, Because "" I did'nt park in the right area, and I did'nt pay for parking"" Which i had met my dad there, dad went in to pay for the launch fee and I thought he paid for me... Well As I was walking to the boat he came out with an attitude and asked if I was gonna pay the lady.. I said I was getting ready to ask My dad if he paid for me... He said well he did'nt and you need to park over there..


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

You been cuttin doughnuts in the parking lot 1985?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nope haven't been back since that encounter
Edit plus my diesel is a wee bit loud he would hear it just driving by


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> That stupid cable is ruining my make out spot!


Try florida town, seems like a better view anyways, and it's free!


----------



## jmacvip (Oct 1, 2007)

Ahhh, Floridatown. There was some good times down there back in the day.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Spinning donuts at boat ramps should have a 20 year prison sentence...Pure PUNKS


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

wld1985 said:


> That dude was an Ass to me once, Because "" I did'nt park in the right area, and I did'nt pay for parking"" Which i had met my dad there, dad went in to pay for the launch fee and I thought he paid for me... Well As I was walking to the boat he came out with an attitude and asked if I was gonna pay the lady.. I said I was getting ready to ask My dad if he paid for me... He said well he did'nt and you need to park over there..


He's hit me like that once, about where to park my boat trailer. I think if you pay to park, either give me an assigned spot (every time) or I park where I want!!! He's not bad mist of the time...


NJD


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Didn't know Kim ran that place.


----------

